# Etiquette!!!



## osudude24 (Mar 31, 2010)

I know that may be a somewhat big word but I wish more people knew a little something about. 
Went fishing at Hoover yesterday at one of my favorite spots caught 15 crappie (all keepers couple over 12"), 1 each perch, white bass, bluegill, LM, channel cat. Anyway bout half through this guy shows up with his wife. I dont mind having a little company but the spot wasnt that great for 3 people. Anyway, I mostly believe in catch and release. First off he asked, no actually told me to not throw the crappie back because he wanted to keep. I decided that's fine if he doesnt mind that I caught them and not him more power to him I suppose. 
However, once he saw me catching them he decided to start throwing at my spot. I mean directly on top of where I was and had been the whole time. At the same time I got his wife casting across my other line. WTF?! Has anybody else experienced anything like this? They were perfectly nice but at the same time it was kind of rude and made my day a little less fun.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ohiofishgirl had a similar problem. Maybe they were the same people that got in her way too.


----------



## osudude24 (Mar 31, 2010)

maybe I should PM her and find out haha


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Throw their rods in the water  JK JK JK Kinda lol


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, it is rude.

I simply won't fish on top of somebody who is already there.

Then again, look at the trash some people leave .

One of the few spots not posted, local pond, was rewarded with some fools parking their truck on the grass...after leaving about 30 feet of tracks. This is the kind of stuff that makes property owners post their property.


----------



## TurkGrave (Apr 18, 2005)

That does ruin a perfect day when you are catching! Next time say hey buddy there are fish throughout this entire lake go find 'em!


----------



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

I have been in similar situations. It always amazes me how rude people can be and its even more surprising they don't even believe they are doing anything wrong. I have basically quit golfing because of the rude people you run into on the course. You cannot play a round of golf without someone hitting into you, someone who cannot make consistent contact with the ball not allowing you to play through, someone picking up your ball, or making you wait for 15 minutes while they look for their ball. I am just glad most fishermen practice etiquette because it is a thing of the past on the golf course.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

All of the time! A lot of it comes from tournament fisherman intruding on people on the bank. I HAVE FISHED TOURNAMENTS myself and a don't get close to another fisherman if they are there first. If they intrude on me, then they get a few words and possibly a 1/2 oz jig projected toward their boat.


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

The thing is, they probably don't know any better. As uncomfortable as it may be, when someone crosses the line I'll say something to them about it. It might be the only way they'll learn.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Buckeye_Sam said:


> The thing is, they probably don't know any better. As uncomfortable as it may be, when someone crosses the line I'll say something to them about it. It might be the only way they'll learn.


+1
I would try to politely let them know that they are being rude.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Set up a "dud" pole. Been doing this for years now and it really works. Just through out a pole say 10,20 even 30 feet from where your fishing and if someone asks if "Someone fishing here" say yep he just went back to the car for something. Every time they move on. Just put a sinker on it with no hook and you can still fish at your spot with 2 poles. Fisher people are usually great people but they also can be the worst(rude,trash,trash talking around kids)


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I too would say something but try and be nice about it at first.
If that didn't work and I didn't want to get into an argument about a spot I would simply move and find another spot.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Same thing happened to me lastweek. I got into a spot and a guy was a couple hundred yds downstream. he slowly began to make his way back up towards me. once he got within 50yds or so he began to make small talk which was fine. within a few minutes he is even closer and casting in the same area as me. Even though the guys was nice I thought it was rude that he started to cast in the same area...now I have to watch where I am casting to avoid getting tangled. I unfortunately have had worse happen...just got to take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Madfisher said:


> Set up a "dud" pole. Been doing this for years now and it really works. Just through out a pole say 10,20 even 30 feet from where your fishing and if someone asks if "Someone fishing here" say yep he just went back to the car for something. Every time they move on. Just put a sinker on it with no hook and you can still fish at your spot with 2 poles. Fisher people are usually great people but they also can be the worst(rude,trash,trash talking around kids)


i like that idea


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Break their rods and push them in the water!! Yes I would be beyond pissed off!!


----------



## Happy Kamper (Sep 18, 2009)

Stuff like that happens to me all the time. It's very frustrating. 

The dud pole sounds like an excellent idea. I will have to give that a try!


----------



## osudude24 (Mar 31, 2010)

yea I tried to spread my stuff out all along the area but that didnt work so I guess I'll have to go with the dud pole idea next time


----------



## BarnyardMonkey (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, i get this all the time as well.
mainly at the dam areas from the bank where theres not many spots.
even had a guy down at Griggs try to squeeze in a 2 foot area to the right of me against the wall of the dam.even though i was leaning on the same wall until i changed my lures heh. (east side of dam)

The "dud" pole works, but some take advantage of it.
couple weeks ago down at O'shay, some guy had all his gear and pole setting at the concrete slab spot at the bottom of the road,while he took 2 more poles over to the corner of the dam.

he was trying to hold both spots until the sun went down so he could move back under the light by the concrete slab to see for the night.


Shawn.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

If people are being deeks at your fishing spot, there's nothing you can do but speak up. I say if there's plenty of room, no one should come within 30-40 feet of you while bank fishing. If the said story would have happened to me, I would have told them to GTFO and tell them i was here fishing first, and don't Nazi my spot. Surely tools like said people will be offended, but if they wanted to fish that spot, they should have got there earlier... It could be an a-hole move on my part, but I never cheese a dude who's all ready fishing a spot. It's part of the Man code, Code 63,section 21. Look it up


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Unfortunately it is part of fishing. Try to be nice about it if that doesnt work and it is really bothering you move on to another spot and maybe even explain in a politically correct way why you are moving on.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Had this happen to me in a boat last year at Alum - A few minutes later I turned on the engin and zipped out causing all kinds of wake.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Lol I can't help but think of ying6 as I read this thread... He knows I have a short fuse for this kind of nonsense and will just hang his head when he sees someone moving in. And like someone else said, they always start with the innocent small talk first. I'd rather they just said gtfo we want your spot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## osudude24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Snyd said:


> Had this happen to me in a boat last year at Alum - A few minutes later I turned on the engin and zipped out causing all kinds of wake.


haha if I was in a boat I would've just ran circles around them til they got pissed and left!


----------



## osudude24 (Mar 31, 2010)

Net said:


> Lol I can't help but think of ying6 as I read this thread... He knows I have a short fuse for this kind of nonsense and will just hang his head when he sees someone moving in. And like someone else said, they always start with the innocent small talk first. I'd rather they just said gtfo we want your spot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yea good thing I dont have my CCW. I would've been waving it around for sure haha!


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Same thing for me last year at Hoover...maybe the same folks, who knows but I fired up the engine, spun the boat around, and gunned the old 8 horse. Prop wash right into the bush. They didn't stay on that spot more than a few minutes.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

last year some guy in a boat crossed my line fishing a tourney and i started banking a lure off his boat he was mad as hell.i told him very nicely to move his f.n. boat i had been there for hours and he is blocking my fish.just plan rude.i mean the guy pulled my line up.maybe 15-20 feet from shore and right in front of me.i could not cast out straight ahead where i was fishing.uncalled for.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I really don't have this problem so I can't comment too much. I usualy fish where most people don't. But it happens once or twice a year.

For bank fishing I carry some tinks 69 in the box. When they aren't looking squirt there buckett. They will move to get away from the smell and keep right on moving most of the time. 

As for the boat guys... well they paid 30k to be able to fish wherever they want so they think you owe them something for looking at there boat. I keep some 3/4 oz vibees in the box as well. Hasn't came down to that yet but I can't wait!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> I really don't have this problem so I can't comment too much. I usualy fish where most people don't. But it happens once or twice a year.
> 
> For bank fishing I carry some tinks 69 in the box. When they aren't looking squirt there buckett. They will move to get away from the smell and keep right on moving most of the time.
> 
> As for the boat guys... well they paid 30k to be able to fish wherever they want so they think you owe them something for looking at there boat. I keep some 3/4 oz vibees in the box as well. Hasn't came down to that yet but I can't wait!


omg - that's funny !


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Hoover used to be my favorite spot until this started happening ALL THE TIME. I rarely fish Hoover any more, maybe a handful of times a year. Hopefully the 9" limit will keep most people away now. Going to at least try to hit some of my favorite spots again this year.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Tink's, now that's funny! Dud pole!

Had some rudes at a local dam last evening. I was fishing near the wall, close enough to touch it with the tip of my pole, when a crowd of delinquents came down over the rocks and started hollering and messing around. One of them walked down into the water and waded out to the weir, wanting to be the first idiot to walk it for the season. Idiot all right--the fool didn't even know how to swim! One of his buddies, who had walked between me and the water, even asked me if I could swim in case he fell in. Sure, I can swim, but I'm not particularly inclined to do so. I would have cleaned them out if the fish were biting, but all I had caught in an hour was a tiny bullhead. Moved my gear up and over to the lake side, caught another bullhead, then went home at dark. 

Jerks, by definition, are inconsiderate and will never get it. The only way to beat them is to outnumber them. As all you folks teach your kids to be decent people, maybe things will change for the good. In the meantime, it's a shame that decent people need to resort to Tink's and dud poles just to have a little space. But if that's what it takes...

andesangler


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

LMAO pulling guns.causing wake this is funny.BUT it happens to me 2.


----------



## gd9704 (Apr 17, 2010)

A few weeks ago I was fishing Veteran's Park in Mentor. I'm all alone on a fishing pier (there are 3 of them there, with 4 platforms) and a goof on an electric bicycle rides up to my spot. He speaks very little English. 

I decide to change my lure. I'm trying to tie a knot, but it was cold that day and my fingers aren't working well.....

Pretty soon I hear goofy guy (in broken English) say, "No no no no!" He GRABS my line and lure out of my hands and ties a cinch knot, making "uhh" sounds at each step, as if teaching me how to tie this knot.

I was pissed. I'm not one for confrontations. I wanted to say, "Hey pal, I'm 40 years old and can tie my own f-ing knots, thank you."

Instead, I packed up my stuff and left.

This is why I try to get out and fish during the week, when most people are working their 9-5 jobs.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

lol thats hilarious


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

getitgetit said:


> LMAO pulling guns.causing wake this is funny.BUT it happens to me 2.


LMAO again this is funny as h e l l


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

andesangler said:


> Tink's, now that's funny! Dud pole!
> 
> Had some rudes at a local dam last evening. I was fishing near the wall, close enough to touch it with the tip of my pole, when a crowd of delinquents came down over the rocks and started hollering and messing around. One of them walked down into the water and waded out to the weir, wanting to be the first idiot to walk it for the season. Idiot all right--the fool didn't even know how to swim! One of his buddies, who had walked between me and the water, even asked me if I could swim in case he fell in. Sure, I can swim, but I'm not particularly inclined to do so. I would have cleaned them out if the fish were biting, but all I had caught in an hour was a tiny bullhead. Moved my gear up and over to the lake side, caught another bullhead, then went home at dark.
> 
> ...


True story: I went out on a Call during the day to an old train bridge on a small river in NYS many years ago. A fisherman had called 911 and said that his friends were in the water and he was afraid that they had drowned. Got to the Scene and he told us that one of his friends had jumped in the water to unhook his line from the bottom. That guy could not swim - so he drowned. The second friend jumped in to save the first guy - but he could not swim either. He also drowned. The third guy was smart enough to call 911 and report the situation. Upon interviewing the Caller, he told us that he could not swim either and thought it was best to call 911. So we had two victims and a guy with 2 less fishing buddies....... another true story: When I was in high school, one of my high school classmates and his older brother went wading in a river in NYS. They had pockets full of sinkers. The older brother fell somehow and you can figure out the rest......


----------



## gd9704 (Apr 17, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> True story: I went out on a Call during the day to an old train bridge on a small river in NYS many years ago. A fisherman had called 911 and said that his friends were in the water and he was afraid that they had drowned. Got to the Scene and he told us that one of his friends had jumped in the water to unhook his line from the bottom. That guy could not swim - so he drowned. The second friend jumped in to save the first guy - but he could not swim either. He also drowned. The third guy was smart enough to call 911 and report the situation. Upon interviewing the Caller, he told us that he could not swim either and thought it was best to call 911. So we had two victims and a guy with 2 less fishing buddies....... another true story: When I was in high school, one of my high school classmates and his older brother went wading in a river in NYS. They had pockets full of sinkers. The older brother fell somehow and you can figure out the rest......



Trade your life for a lure. 'Bout as dumb as it gets................


----------



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

should have set the hook


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

TurkGrave said:


> That does ruin a perfect day when you are catching! Next time say hey buddy there are fish throughout this entire lake go find 'em!


Yep. Can;t imagine someone moving in on me like that! I've been lucky so far I guess. That and I'm usually fishing with big friends haha


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Outrage twice in the last two days!! 

1. Two young guys fishing either side of me...about 12' away...on a 2+ acre pond with nobody else there...both walking so close back and forth behind me that they were in treble hook danger. 

2. A guy in a tiny boat comes drifting by on a larger lake while I'm shore fishing and casts right over my mine, hooking it...yes, he did see where I was fishing, then proceeds to "fish through" afterwards after the untangle operation...while I wait for him to clear.

Clueless I suppose...I wonder if speaking to them even with a level, calm tone would have done any good??

Probably not.


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

Only if you speak slowly and use small words. 



Smead said:


> Clueless I suppose...I wonder if speaking to them even with a level, calm tone would have done any good??
> 
> Probably not.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

This happens all the time where I fish at, particularly at the dams. I like to catch fish as much as the next person but i would never push into someones spot just because they were catching fish. Some people are so inconsiderate and could care less if you are fishing there. I have come to the conclusion that they know exactly what they are doing, they are not clueless. If they annoy you enough you will leave and they will get your spot. 

Here is a true story that happened last year. I was fishing the pier at Pike Island dam on the Ohio River for sauger/walleye. I hooked a pretty nice walleye probably about 5-6lbs. I am reeling the fish in and a guy about 30' down from me could see I hooked a nice fish. He casts out and snags my line then proceeds to set the hook and pull on his line like he had hooked a fish. As a side note, earlier he asked if he could have any fish I caught and told him no that I was C&R and if he wanted fish he should catch them. This guy fishes down there a good bit and regularly takes limits so he knows how to catch fish. The fish comes close enough to see, my jig is in the fishes mouth and his jig is wrapped all around my line. The whole time he is continuing to "fight" the fish and causes my hook to pull out. We reel our lines in and he is all tangled in my line. This a-hole had the balls to tell me that I caused him to lose a big walleye. He was lucky I didn't throw him in the water. Instead I cut his line and told him if he crossed my line again I would break his pole over his face. He left 5 minutes later. Sometimes you just need to put people in their place.

Jake


----------



## Bluegrasser (Apr 11, 2009)

I was fishing Buckeye Lake {Lieb's Island} with a buddy a few years ago when two guys came and started fishing the other point straight across from us. The first cast they made crossed both my friends line. He told them that they had crossed him and would they mind casting out toward the lake a little more. One guy said that they were both fishing on the bottom and that their lines wouldn't get crossed, all the time you could hear both of them "talking trash" about my buddy having the nerve to say something to them. In a little while my buddy hooked a fish, and of course was crossed by one of the idiots line on the other side. Both ended fighting what they thought was "their fish". And of course the fish got off.The guy on the other side told Dave to open his bail and he would untangle the lines. When the other guy got the lines in, he reached into his pocket, took out his knife and cut Daves line, tossed his floating jigs and sinker in the water, and told him he could reel it in now. Now both guys were laughing and thought this was the funniest thing that ever happened. Events like this only enforce my desire to "pack", or at least bring along a baseball bat. But, idiots like this aren't worth what it would cost me in the long run,for I'm sure some ACLU or other left wing lawyer would convince a judge that whatever happened was my fault, and their client was just misunderstood , had a bad childhood, or,was "off his medication".


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Reminds me of a time I was fishing the Ohio river. I was on the KY side with my hillbilly cousin. A couple guys were on the OH side and kept crossing us when they cast. Well needless to say after half a bottle of jack and 3 re-tie's my cousing got all PO'd started yelling and threatened to kick half the state of Ohio's ***. Finally he yells to the guy and asks his name and the guy says Clarance! Well of goes my buddy to the bridge and comes back a little quieter and says "I am probably gonna need your help" I said what for and he says "There is a sign over there on that bridge that says Clearance 10 feet tall" 



Sorry guys had to lighten this thread up a little.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, I figured out what the two young "sportsmen" were up to...besides annoying me.

Went to the pond again today, the other day was near dark.

One dude kept moving and dipping a jig in the water about 6' from shore...couldn't figure out what he was doing.

Today, in better light, you could see the nests the males were guarding quite clearly.

I cast out this time of year to avoid disturbing the males...and won't fish anywhere I can see them...all C&R too.


----------

